# Merry xmas to you all



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Merry xmas everyone


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

A very MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all.....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd also like to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas. Hope Santa has to pull double sleighs full of aquariums for all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

merry Christmas ever body!!!!!!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

So, watcha all get? I got a huge carnivorous plant  Pretty sick


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

My memorable ones were a Sudan Plated Lizard(pretty sick looking but the tamest of all lizards) and GTA V. Along with an assortment of gift-cards and clothes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Double post. Oops


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im an artist, so I got a good bit of art supplies. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i got the usual good morning merry christmas hug and kiss from the wife..could not ask for a better gift...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I got a new purse from my brother, who was my secret Santa, some DVDs from my dad and his wife, and a gift card. I spent Christmas with my family and I had a great time. Even got to see where my stepbrother lives, which was very nice.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nothing for me.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

socks, more socks, some dvd's, a lovely winter coat, more socks, levi's, t'shirts and more socks


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

weedkiller said:


> socks, more socks, some dvd's, a lovely winter coat, more socks, levi's, t'shirts and more socks


Yeah, I hate when that happens.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Now there's only 365 days left till Christmas.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

363 actually and counting lol


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

TheJakeM said:


> Yeah, I hate when that happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


apparently one will love those presents when one moves out to live alone, I personally hate it to right now. But I guess next year I'll love socks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

"i cried because i had no shoes until i met a man who had no feet."


----------

